# tips on welding to cutting edge?



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

long story short. got a derilect plow truck that is a backup. cutting edge rusted off on a home made "wing". so i want to use a 3" piece of flat stock to join both sections of cutting edge. 

tips on welding it? i tried but it was really spattery.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Process? And pics. You ain't welding rust.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

wouldn't you just v notch the ends and build up like a normal weld, or are you doing something other than butt welding the edge pieces together...?

Pix might help comprende'


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

i am laying a peice of steel over the two. and also welding the ends together in a "butt weld". but it welds like ****. very dirty even with the gas turned up and sandblasting the weling surfaces. It's like the cutting edge isn't letting the weld penetrate. 180 mig welder miller autoset if it matters.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Pics please


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's hardened steel or something like that might need to stick it instead


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Carbon Steel cutting edge if you welding to it you need pre heat it some before you weld on it
Best to use a Stick welder
I broke a week old edge once and I welded it back together laid plate steel over top of the break. Ran it till it needed to be replace.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

If you are going to stick weld it you want to get “Wearshield Rod”. Also you should be able to weld that with ER70s-6 solid MIG wire using 75/25 MIG gas. You can get hard facing MIG wire too but it is $$. Are you outside in the wind? This is why a picture would help us. I have welded up my cutting edge once to remove the “smile”. I did it a very crazy way but it worked. I took the “Wearshield Rod” (somebody gave me a box full) and removed the flux coating with a brass hammer, then cleaned the rod with wire wheel and acetone. Presto, instant hard facing TIG filler rod. TIGed the smile on each end and built up so it was level. Did not even dress it up as the pavement did that for me. If you are still dead set on MIGing it then make sure you sand all areas that you are going to weld so it is shiny metal. Also make sure you have a really good ground. Grind the area where your work clamp will reside for a good ground.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Plow edges are usually AR500 plate. It has a real high carbon content. Stick weld it with 70xx or 80xx. Preheat the joint well or it will crack on you.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I use elite 71 mig wire for mine. I burns just as stick welding.


----------

